# ¿Cómo saber si un 741 funciona correctamente?



## katu (Sep 2, 2008)

Estoy utilizando muchos ua741 en un circuito complejo pero no obtengo la respuesta deseada, quería saber como puedo saber si cada 741 esta funcionando correctamente, que no este quemado; o sino el problema puede que lo tenga en las conexiones.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2008)

Puedes ir a la tienda y comprar otro, lo reemplazas y si te sigue dando la misma falla, empieza a desconfiar de tu circuito.
O también puedes retirar del circuito el 741 "Dudoso" y lo colocas en un esquema sencillo y fácil de comprobar (Un amplificador simple, un comparador, Etc), allí lo pruebas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2008)

Hola.
Cuando el voltaje en el punto medio del potenciómetro es menor que la mitad de la batería el LED está encendiddo, cuando el voltaje en  el punto medio del potenciómetro es mayor que la mitad de la batería el LED se apaga.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ixidor (Sep 2, 2008)

realiza un circuito seguidor o seguidor de voltaje
es la forma más sencilla de probar un A.O

la salida (terminal 6) debe ser similar a la entrada, en este caso cercano a los 12 V, idealmente debería ser 12 V


----------



## mabauti (Sep 2, 2008)

yo siempre los pruebo ya sea con un seguidor y/o un inversor. Te recomiendo que cheques las conexiones y los voltajes de alimentacion


----------



## marcom10 (Oct 19, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Cuando el voltaje en el punto medio del potenciómetro es menor que la mitad de la batería el LED está encendiddo, cuando el voltaje en  el punto medio del potenciómetro es mayor que la mitad de la batería el LED se apaga.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



El aficionado, yo arme el circuito pero el les prende a penas nomas, se ve que el integrado entrega poca corriente, sera problema del 741?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2017)

Poca corriente o poca tensión.... no has probado con otro?


----------



## marcom10 (Oct 20, 2017)

No, es el único que tengo pero seguro voy a ir a comprar otro en la semana


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2017)

marcom10 dijo:


> No, es el único que tengo pero seguro voy a ir a comprar otro en la semana


Antes de comprar mide la tensión de la batería


----------



## marcom10 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lo prpbe con una batería y 2 fuentes que también son de 9v y no hay caso, ilumina poco el led


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2017)

*Podría ser:*
Problema del 741 
Problema del LED
Resistencia limitadora (1KΩ) incorrecta/fuera de valor
Esquema mal armado, no trabaja como comparador


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ixidor dijo:


> realiza un circuito seguidor o seguidor de voltaje
> es la forma más sencilla de probar un A.O
> 
> la salida (terminal 6) debe ser similar a la entrada, en este caso cercano a los 12 V, idealmente debería ser 12 V


Podría armar este seguidor de voltaje con sólo una fuente de 12V?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2019)

Claro, el 741 no es adivino para saber si está en una fuente de 12 o de 6+6V


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Claro, el 741 no es adivino para saber si está en una fuente de 12 o de 6+6V


Ok.
Es que veo en el esquemático que usan 3 fuentes de 12 Voltios.
1. Señal de entrada.
2. Vcc
3. -Vcc (Vee)

Tengo entendido que la alimentación se debe hacer con una fuente simétrica.

Sólo cuento con una fuente de 12 V en el momento y quisiera realizar la prueba del seguidor de voltaje.

Saludos,


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2019)

Repito que el 741 no puede adivinar si la fuente es o deja de ser simetrica.
Se conecta a +V y a -V pero no se alimenta a GND
Lo que puede pasar si la nueva GND no está bien fijada quemó tenga una referencia clara.
Pero en principio puedes generar una tensión intermedia con un Zener y una resistencia o con un divisor resistivo


----------

